# I have found out some realy bad news.



## sempergumbie6570 (Sep 7, 2009)

I heard that Knight is going out of business or is out of business. So now i am forced to settle for the TC Omaga muzzleloader. I want to get a knight with a 209 shotgun primer. My brother has a TC and my old knight out shoots his new TC. I can take my Knight with the percussion cap and kill deer out to 220 to 250 with ease if not drop them in there tracks. So is the TC as good as my Knight. For it looks like i am going to be forced to buy a TC Omaga. So how is it for nock down power and long range shots. For my knight if the deer is 150 or less it will drop the deer where they stand. Can the TC Omega do the same? Would it be a major change in accuracy and distance than the Knight? Any info would be greatly apprecaited.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if your old knight shoots so good then why do you need a new one?


----------



## sempergumbie6570 (Sep 7, 2009)

My knight shoots awsome still. But i need to have two of them. Plus i want to upgrade to the 209 shotgun primer. For then i wouldnt have to take as much precuassion as i do to my old knight. For i can take the 209 out in the rain and dont have to ducktape the breach like i do my old knight. Or does any one know where i can buy a knight 209 or is the TC Omega as good as the knight.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

VF sports in port huron still has knights at decent prices


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Natchez shooter supply still has several models still in stock but they are the higher dollar models but if you are determined I would get one. Where I am we use rifles except in the regular muzzleloader season, but a good friend who lives in Ionia county has an Omega and I have personally seen this rifle shoot under 3 inch groups on calm days on my 200 yard range pretty hard to beat if yo ask me.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

sempergumbie6570 said:


> I can take my Knight with the percussion cap and kill deer out to 220 to 250 with ease if not drop them in there tracks.
> 
> Somebody better call Guiness.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

by a Gamo:evil:


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> sempergumbie6570 said:
> 
> 
> > I can take my Knight with the percussion cap and kill deer out to 220 to 250 with ease if not drop them in there tracks.
> ...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

love2fish93 said:


> skipper34 said:
> 
> 
> > 250 might be stretching it, but I called TC yesterday before i went to the range and they said just account for 8 inches of bullet drop with three pellets and whatever you point at is down. I went out yesterday and i put 5 shots in 6 inches at 200 yds. just do the quick windage math and youre dead on.
> ...


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I beleive they make conversion kits for the mk-85, if thats what you have. They used to be in Cabelas for around 50 bucks. You might be able to find them still. Good luck, but if its a shooter I would do everything I could to waterproof it and keep using it. Just looked, yes they still have them, $62.99 look in black powder accesories the are for several different models.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sempergumbie6570 said:


> I heard that Knight is going out of business or is out of business. So now i am forced to settle for the TC Omaga muzzleloader. I want to get a knight with a 209 shotgun primer. My brother has a TC and my old knight out shoots his new TC. I can take my Knight with the percussion cap and kill deer out to 220 to 250 with ease if not drop them in there tracks. So is the TC as good as my Knight. For it looks like i am going to be forced to buy a TC Omaga. So how is it for nock down power and long range shots. For my knight if the deer is 150 or less it will drop the deer where they stand. Can the TC Omega do the same? Would it be a major change in accuracy and distance than the Knight? Any info would be greatly apprecaited.


I wouldn't really consider it settling. Knight hasn't introduced a good muzzleloader since the bolt action designed guns a decade ago. Lots of failures since. The Omega arguably single handly killed Knight rifles. As for knockdown power, thanks for the laugh. I'll give you a hint. You can use the same bullets and the same powder charges you used in your Knight......needless to say "knock down" power will not be a concern. Btw, "knock down power" (a fallousy really, but we'll go with it for this discussion) has more to do with your powder charge and bullet choice far more than Knight or TC. 

There are lots of other guns out there besides the Omega as well, by T/C and others.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

You can get several versions of the Knight Disc NIB on gunbroker for $180 + shipping. I'd be a little wary of a used M-L, maybe an inspection period required.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

+1 on Sourdough!

If you are concerned about being able to get discs in the future (I'm not), they make a steel adapter that lets you fire a Disc Rifle with just a 209. 

I hope Knight will be back when the economy turns around. I used to wonder what the big deal was about Knight rifles. Then I bought one. After shooting and hunting with it, I bought another one.

John


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Are the discs good for more than one shot or are they toast once the primer fires?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I reuse them without ill effects. I use new ones when hunting and reuse the fired ones on the range. I even built a little block for removing the primer and reseating a new one.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I might have to pick one of those up off gunbroker for $180. I liked those guns alot. I already have two inlines but thats a good price on a really good gun.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Swamp, I feel the same way. I have 5 Knights, the older DISC types. I have 2 'extreme' & 3 that take the orange discs. I also have a few 100 of each discs & re-use them after use. My 'go-to' M-L is a Disc that takes the orange plastic discs. I was sighting in just the other day with a buddy doing the same with his Omega. Let's just say I would never trade with him.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Does any one know where I can buy some orange discs for my knight


----------



## wishtofish (May 2, 2005)

Knight has them on their Web Site, Here is the LInk:

http://www.knightrifles.com/productdetail.aspx?id=326349

Somes Items are 10% off..... The Disc are $11.99 for 100


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't worry. Thompson Center makes a great rifle and their customer service is excellent. Instead of investing money in the products of a failed company, you should check out T/C. There is a reason why T/C is still here and Knight is going out. Not knocking Knight, they have good products but I would rather go with a company that is going to be around to provide parts and customer service.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Knight still supports all their guns and all supplies can be bought at http://knightrifles.com/ I just replaced an old rusty blued barrel on my DISC with a brand new stainless one from them. They just don't sell guns anymore. Jays, Gander Mountain, ect, sell orange DISCs. I won't replace my Knight. It's one of the best shooting muzzys out there!


BTW- Here's a picture of my recently resurrected DISC.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice smoke pole!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got back from an IL deer hunt with one of my Knights. I had 5 one shot kills, 1- 9ptr & 4 does. The Blackhorn 209 & 250 grn SSTs did a fine job, all fell very close to where shot.


----------

